
Why Zenduty is a great alternative to Opsgenie, Pagerduty, & VictorOps - vishwa306
https://blog.zenduty.com/blog/2020/03/18/5-reasons-why-Zenduty-is-a-better-alternative-to-Pagerduty-,-VictorOps-,-and-Opsgenie
======
jasonv
Why do companies hide the link to [domain].com like this? Sign-Up doesn't take
you anywhere special, just to the .com domain.

I was looking for the link to the site to see what it was and that wasn't made
very obvious.

(Similar issue with email newsletters -- LINK TO YOUR SITE).

